# itunes ne veut pas reconnaitre mon touch



## deboisop@yahoo.fr (19 Mai 2008)

bonjour ,depuis hier ,quand je connecte mon touch au mac il ne se met qu'en mode charge donc aucun transfert n'est possible du mac à l'ipod merci


----------



## Gwen (19 Mai 2008)

Ton câble USB est bien sur une prise en USB 2?

Tu as essayé une autre prise USB? Celle qui est utilisée a peut-être un souci.


----------



## deboisop@yahoo.fr (19 Mai 2008)

j'ai essayé plusieurs ports et un autre cable :rien n'y fait il se connecte en chargeur de batterie mais ne synchronise ni ne detecte l'i pod


----------



## pascalformac (20 Mai 2008)

A moins d'aimer recevoir des spams , je te conseille vivement de demander à  un des gerants du forum (noms  en rouge)  de changer de pseudo
ou alors t'assumes 
et tu vas etre bombardé


----------



## deboisop@yahoo.fr (21 Mai 2008)

ok merci pour le tuyau


----------

